# single pane window glass



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Can I use single pane window glass from a hardware store cut to fit as a glass top?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

I would imagine it would be fine. Just note that if it's tempered, and you happen to break it, it's gonna be a mess.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

glass from the hardware stor won't be tempered, but the thickness will determine it's suitability for a top. Thin glass will work, but may be prone to breakage if yopu are too rough with it.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

BillD said:


> glass from the hardware stor won't be tempered, but the thickness will determine it's suitability for a top. Thin glass will work, but may be prone to breakage if yopu are too rough with it.


I have been thinking about just getting a couple sheets of acrylic for my 90g. Easier to cut for cords and filters. No breakage


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Found a local shop that sells glass shelves. 5.50$ for an 8X23 tempered 3/16 in. Hopefully they sell to the public and aren't just wholesaler.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

I have had luck at frame shops, and sifting through their 'scrap' pieces

Sobriety DOES rock!!!!


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've made my own custom lids from lexan. They're super light and unbreakable.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If you decide to use glass, make sure you ask for beveled or rounded edges. 
As previously stated, acrylic sheets work well for tops. You can easily get away with 1/8" thickness and it would be more than sufficient.
You can find both glass and acrylic at a hardware store.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Acrylic is terrible material for a top; It sags under it's own weight, especially 1/8".


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

True, all acrylic warps. 
The biggest issue is the safety factor.

When used for a tank top, the acrylic sheet is supported by the longitudinal axis and braces. Obviously the thicker the sheet, the better. 
There are ways to reinforce acrylic; placement of acrylic square stock on the edges or ribbing along the sheet.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

BillD said:


> Acrylic is terrible material for a top; It sags under it's own weight, especially 1/8".


+1


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I made my own tops with regular glass pane and tempered.
Prices for plexi and esp. lexan run quite high where Iive and I can never at clean edges whenever I cut plexi. 
I got my glass from Habitat Restore REALLY cheap.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

The lexan isn't cheap, but it's a great solution. I don't put hinges in, just a solid panel of lexan. It's easier to clean that way, and it's light enough you don't need a hinge to feed them. You just slide the lid forward and add the food. I just cut them with a jigsaw (a hacksaw could also be used, or some people just score it several times with a razor to make a break joint), and put tank lid handles on them and use a large emery board to smooth the edges. You can easily and safely remove the lid with only one hand. There are no hinges to replace and if you should drop it, no problem. You can also make a closer fit around the filter lines to prevent jumping out, etc. You can also find lexan scraps sold on ebay cheaper.


----------

